# Tolkien quotes?



## Niniel (Nov 22, 2002)

A while ago you asked for people to quote their favourite quote from Tolkien's work. I remember having giving lots of quotes (and other people too), and I was just wondering if anything is going to be done with them. I believe the idea was to show random quotes on the site, but I haven't seen any yet. I still think it's a good idea, so if you have any time to make it work, please do so!


----------



## Mrs. Maggott (Dec 2, 2002)

In a cookbook my parish put out many years ago (and NO, it did not include mammoth steak, you pesky children!) we had a section in the back with Scriptural quotes for various life situations: times of sickness, times of celebration, times of depression etc. 

Perhaps we might create something like that using Tolkien's quotes; that is, things that the Master has said through his characters or personally that would address given situations in life. If we could create a large enough compendium, we might even be able to have it published as a sort of Tolkien Almanac for Life and the Living of It!


----------

